# Word of the Day: Denialist



## RubyK (Jun 2, 2021)

A person who denies the existence or reality of something, esp. something which is supported by the majority of scientific or historical evidence.

_Many denialists have given their opinions of Covid 19 and the vaccination for it during the past year._


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm just like Sergeant Schultz... "_I know nothing_", except I take it two steps further, I see nothing, I hear nothing, how's that for a denialist?

One of my favourite television actors he was.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm just like Sergeant Schultz... "_I know nothing_", except I take it two steps further, I see nothing, I hear nothing, how's that for a denialist?
> 
> One of my favourite television actors he was.


He was great and my favorite actor on that show!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2021)

Denialists are using a classic defense mechanisms to protect themselves from bitter reality.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Aunt Marge is a denialist. She knows she's crazy about me but keeps denying it to herself.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Aunt Marge is a denialist. She knows she's crazy about me but keeps denying it to herself.


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, Ohio!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 3, 2021)

You may deny it, but the whole world knows the truth.


----------

